

How Scare Tactics on GMO Foods Hurt Everybody - tokenadult
http://www.technologyreview.com/view/528331/how-scare-tactics-on-gmo-foods-hurt-everybody/

======
justintocci
She's completely missed the point. When I buy something I want to know what is
in it. I want to know if ifs genetically manipulated too, but that is beside
the point.

Putting ingredients into a food product and then not labeling the package in
sufficient detail for the consumer to evaluate the contents is fraud.

Her argument is that very few people are allergic to nuts, so you shouldn't
have to label the product as having an item with some genes from a nut
product. Wrong wrong wrong.

